# ISO Recording



## MoSaunders (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't know how possible this would be as this probably would be a real niche and robust thing, but what would be nice is to be able to record up to at least 16 individual video sources at one time apart from the master recording.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 20, 2020)

ISO recording is planned, though the number of simultaneous encodes would be capped by your computer's encoding capability. Your best bet would be to get something like an NVIDIA Quadro card with uncapped NVENC instances, plus a solid Intel CPU that supports a good number of QSV instances.


----------



## MoSaunders (Jul 22, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the swift response!


----------



## nerominded (Jul 22, 2020)

@dodgepong Do features become implemented quicker if donations are made for specific features? because this is an important one!


----------



## MoSaunders (Jul 28, 2020)

nerominded said:


> @dodgepong Do features become implemented quicker if donations are made for specific features? because this is an important one!


I would like to know this as well!


----------



## GarbagePlay (Aug 10, 2020)

I would like to know this as well.

Lack of selective recording has me stuck on slobs


----------



## wcfields (Oct 9, 2020)

Would love to see this as well.

I'm using an ATEM Mini Pro ISO only for that functionality.


----------



## ibnabouna (Feb 1, 2021)

+ 1 for ISO recording on Mac. Some of OBS's commercial competitors, such as Wirecast and MimoLive offer this functionality. I bet many would switch to OBS if this functionality was released. I personally prefer OBS, but keep a MimoLive subscription just for the ISO recording when I want to record and not stream.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 9, 2021)

Exeldro released a plugin which allows you to do ISO recordings in OBS.  It's still however rather buggy and prone to crashing but it's progress.





						Source Record
					

Download Plugin for OBS Studio to add a filter that allows you to record a source.  Add "Source Record" filter to your source.    Installation  Copy and merge the folders that are in the download zip to the OBS folder for example: C:\Program...




					obsproject.com


----------



## RicohLA (Jul 11, 2021)

ibnabouna said:


> + 1 for ISO recording on Mac. Some of OBS's commercial competitors, such as Wirecast and MimoLive offer this functionality. I bet many would switch to OBS if this functionality was released. I personally prefer OBS, but keep a MimoLive subscription just for the ISO recording when I want to record and not stream.


I'd definitely buy the devs a coffee for this.


----------



## CmikePro (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm literally signing up on Patreon just to help make this happen, because I too am stuck with an ATEM for ISO recording option and I would save hundreds of dollars if OBS could get ISO / Source Recoding built in. PLUS if I could record my final custom PiP at the same time - (dream)


----------



## SilverknightFL (Aug 31, 2022)

I love the ISO plug-in function, but all my ISOs (whether 1 or 4) stop recording prematurely at 2:11-2:12 (assuming that the recording is longer than that). The quality is perfect and I have a great deal of CPU resources (OBS only using a few percentage). Is there an ISO plug-in setting that I have wrong?


----------

